# Software Equalizer for PC???



## applemao

Hey guys!

I have been on the hunt for a decent, 10 or more band (software) equalizer for Windows 7.

Preferably free, of course  (no trials)

I have searched everywhere, and so far no dice.

You guys are the experts!

-AM

PLEASE DELETE THIS THREAD. I JUST FOUND, IN AUDIO SETTINGS, WINDOWS 7 HAS A BUILT IN EQUALIZER. THANK YOU!

or, just reply anyway.


----------



## Casey

Will Audacity work?
Audacity is one of my favorites .


----------



## voyagerfan99

Casey said:


> Will Audacity work?
> Audacity is one of my favorites .



Audacity isn't an equalizer program. It's audio editing.


----------



## Casey

voyagerfan99 said:


> Audacity isn't an equalizer program. It's audio editing.



Tell that to my trilobyte hard drive!

And maybe this would work?
http://dfx-audio-enhancer.en.softonic.com/


----------



## applemao

Thats exactly it! EXCEPT that I need a free one, not just trial.

And preferably more bands.

Thanks anyway! I'll take a look at it.

-AM


----------

